# Smoked scallops



## stimpy (May 2, 2015)

Marinated in Jeffs rub for 4 hours. 

Bacon wrapped. 













image.jpg



__ stimpy
__ May 2, 2015






Smoked for 20-25 minutes at 225, IT temp about 115-120
 Removed scallops from smoker, removed bacon and finished bacon in iron skillet. 

Once bacon was done, finished scallops in bacon grease. 












image.jpg



__ stimpy
__ May 2, 2015






Once scallops finished, took diced bacon and placed on top of Hemisfares pasta from Kroger with home made Alfredo sauce. 

This being my first post I dont wanna brag too much, but this was the best pasta/scallops I've ever eaten. 












image.jpg



__ stimpy
__ May 2, 2015


----------



## stickyfingers (May 2, 2015)

I love scallops! Great idea, thanks for posting!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 3, 2015)

That looks great.  Love scallops and bacon.  Nice job.

Gary


----------

